# الإستشهاد بشعر اليهود والنصارى في اللغة!



## ابن سينا (22 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
قد استوى بشر على العراق***من غير سيف ودم مهراق 
هذا هو بيت الشعر الذي يُستشهد به على معنى الاستواء ,وقائله هو الاخطل (النصراني) وقد اتخذه بعض الناس حجة واهية كي يضعفوا ويقللوا من حجيته ليس لشيئ إلا لأن قائله نصراني...متجاهلين أن حبر الاسلام ومفسر القرآن إبن عباس الذي كان غاية في الفطنة و الذكاء, مضافا اليه الذوق الادبي الرفيع ورجاحة في التفكير وقوة في البصيرة , فقد كان حينما يفسرالقرآن و يشرح من غريب لفظه يقول : الشعر ديوان العرب , فاذا خفي علينا الحرف من القرآن , الذي انزله اللّه بلغة العرب , رجعنا الى ديوانها, فالتمسنا معرفة ذلك منه . و اخـرج ابـن الانـبـاري مـن طريق عكرمة عن ابن عباس , قال : اذا سالتموني عن غريب القرآن , فالتمسوه في الشعر, فان الشعر ديوان العرب .
فهل قُصد من المقوله الشعراء المسلمين ,وهل قُصد المتنبي او الفرزدق او جرير ام قُصد البوصيري او احمد شوقي؟
لم يسبق ان اُتهم من يستشهد بشعر نصراني او حتى يهودي ما دام على غرار العرب وسليقتهم واسلوبهم في اللغة ,وأنَّ الْمفسرين كانوا ومازالوا يستشهدون بأقوال النابغة الذبياني وامرؤ القيس وعنترة وأمية بن أبي الصلت وغيرهم من مشركي الْجاهلية، وهم أكفر من النصارى، وعقلاء الْمُسلِمين حين يستشهدون بكلام العرب إِنَّمَا يستوحون الدلائل اللُّغوية الْمشهورة عند العرب ليفهموا مفردات القرآن وتراكيبه اللغوية.
أمثلة من إستشهاد إبن عباس بشعراء الجاهلية ونصارى ويهود:
1.سئل عن (جد ربنا) ؟ قال : عظمة ربنا و استشهد بقول امية بن ابي الصلت : 
لك الحمد و النعما و الملك ربنا***فلا شي اعلا منك جدا و امجدا 
2. وسأله احدهم ما الوسيلة في قوله تعالى:{وَابْتَغُواْ إِلَيهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ} [المائدة: الآية: 35] قال‏:‏ الوسيلة‏:‏ الحاجة. قال‏:‏ وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال‏:‏ نعم، أما سمعت عنترة وهو يقول‏:
إن الرجال لهم إليك وسيلـة***إن يأخذوك تكحلي وتخضبي 
3.وعن قوله تعالى: {وَحَنَاناً مِّن لَّدُنَّا} [مريم، الآية: 13]. قال‏:‏ رحمة من عندنا، قال‏:‏ وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم، أَما سمعتَ طرفة بن العبد يقول: 
أبا مُنْذرٍ أَفْنَيْـتَ فَاسْتَبْـقِ بَعْضَنَـا***حَنَانَيْكَ بعضُ الشَّرِّ أَهونُ مِنْ بَعْض 
4.وعن قوله تعالى: {لاَ فِيهَا غَوْلٌ} [الصافات، الآية: 47]. قال‏:‏ ليس فيها نَتَن ولا كراهية كخمر الدنيا، قال‏:‏ وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال‏:‏ نعم، أَما سمعت قول امرئ القيس‏:‏
ربّ كأس شربتُ لا غَوْلَ فِيهَا***وَسَقَيْتُ النَّدِيمَ مِنْهَـا مِزَاجَـا 
5.وعن قوله تعالى: {مِّن طِينٍ لاَّزِبٍ} [الصافات، الآية: 11]. قال‏:‏ الملتزق. قال‏:‏ وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال‏:‏ نعم، أَما سمعت قول النابغة‏:‏ 
فَلاَ يَحْسبُونَ الْخَيْرَ لاَ شَرَّ بَعْدَهُ***وَلاَ يَحْسَبُونَ الشَّرَّ ضَرْبَةَ لاَزِبِ 
6.و اخـرج مـن طـريـق قـتـادة عـن ابـن عـبـاس , قـال : لـم اكن ادري ما ( افتح بيننا وبين قومنا بالحق ) حتى سمعت ابنة ذي يزن تقول لزوجها: تعال افاتحك , تعني اقاضيك .
وغير هذا كثير وكثير,فأين الغرابة في الاستشهاد بشعر النصراني _الاخطل_؟


----------



## عمرو سليم (15 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم بن سينا مشرف قسم تعريب الهندسة 
صدق من قال "من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بالاعاجيب"

بداية هل الموضوع من كتابتك؟؟؟؟أم منقول 
سأفترض انه من كتابتك لانك لم تكتب منقول و هذة امانة علمية 

تستشهد بابن عباس ترجمان القران في الاستعانة بشعر النصارى و اليهود و لدي الكتاب الذي بة هذة الامثلة للامام جلال الدين السيوطي و به هذه الامثلة حقا و لكن

هل بن عباس الذي تستشهد بكلامة فسر الاستواء كما فسرت ؟؟؟؟؟
ثم ان البيت الذي ذكرتة ينسب للاخطل في مدح بشر بن مروان و لا تتأكد صحتة و لا تجده في كتب معاصرية

ثم انه فرق بين الاستشهاد بكتب الذين سبقوا الاسلام و النصاري في هذا الزمن حيث انهم يدسون الاشعار ثم يستشهدوا بها في التفسير و هذه شنشنة نعرفها منذ القدم و من شابة اباة فما ظلم 


اعذرني فلست متخصص في هذه المواضيع لكن التولي يوم الزحف حرام و لعل من هو اعلم مني يرد و يكفيني و الله اعلم


----------



## ابن سينا (15 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الأخ عمرو سليم...بدأت كلامك بإستشهاد بعبارة ليس لها أصل"من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بالاعاجيب"...وهذا يدل على طول باعك في هذا الامور...ولكن المفاجئة كانت في آخر تعقيبك حيث قلت:"فلست متخصص في هذه المواضيع "...الأخ عمرو إن كنت غير متخصص في هذه المواضيع فكيف ظهرت لك الأعاجيب مما تكلم في غير فنه...ثم كيف خرجت بهذه النتيجة (كوني أتكلم في غير فني)...ولكن يبدو انه معك حق "من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بالاعاجيب"...فقد تكلمت بغير فنك فأتيت بالأعاجيب.
مواضيعي في إغلبها من كتابتي ...وما كان غير ذلك نوهت على انه منقول.


----------



## عمرو سليم (17 ديسمبر 2006)

استاذنا بن سينا 

يرحم الله الحافظ ابن حجر إذ قال في الفتح (3/738):" وإذا تكلم المرء في غير فنه أتى بهذه العجائب " 
و قالها كثيرا عن رده على الكرماني وغيره من الذين يتكلمون في غير فنهم ؛ فيأتون بالعجائب ! 

،وإليك النص :

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى :
قال الامام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى 
كتاب الحج :
باب الدُّعَاءِ عِنْدَ الْجَمْرَتَيْنِ 
وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدٌ حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ عُمَرَ اَخْبَرَنَا يُونُسُ عَنْ الزُّهْرِيِّ اَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ اِذَا رَمَى الْجَمْرَةَ الَّتِي تَلِي مَسْجِدَ مِنًى يَرْمِيهَا بِسَبْعِ حَصَيَاتٍ يُكَبِّرُ كُلَّمَا رَمَى بِحَصَاةٍ ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ اَمَامَهَا فَوَقَفَ مُسْتَقْبِلَ الْقِبْلَةِ رَافِعًا يَدَيْهِ يَدْعُو وَكَانَ يُطِيلُ الْوُقُوفَ ثُمَّ يَاْتِي الْجَمْرَةَ الثَّانِيَةَ فَيَرْمِيهَا بِسَبْعِ حَصَيَاتٍ يُكَبِّرُ كُلَّمَا رَمَى بِحَصَاةٍ ثُمَّ يَنْحَدِرُ ذَاتَ الْيَسَارِ مِمَّا يَلِي الْوَادِيَ فَيَقِفُ مُسْتَقْبِلَ الْقِبْلَةِ رَافِعًا يَدَيْهِ يَدْعُو ثُمَّ يَاْتِي الْجَمْرَةَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْعَقَبَةِ فَيَرْمِيهَا بِسَبْعِ حَصَيَاتٍ يُكَبِّرُ عِنْدَ كُلِّ حَصَاةٍ ثُمَّ يَنْصَرِفُ وَلَا يَقِفُ عِنْدَهَا قَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ سَمِعْتُ سَالِمَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ يُحَدِّثُ مِثْلَ هَذَا عَنْ اَبِيهِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَكَانَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ يَفْعَلُهُ 

الشرح‏:‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏باب الدعاء عند الجمرتين‏)‏ اي وبيان مقداره‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏وقال محمد حدثنا عثمان بن عمر‏)‏ قال ابو علي الجياني‏:‏ اختلف في محمد هذا فنسبه ابو علي بن السكن فقال‏:‏ محمد بن بشار‏.‏ 

قلت‏:‏ وهو المعتمد‏.‏ 

وقال الكلاباذي‏:‏ هو محمد بن بشار او محمد بن المثنى‏.‏ 

وجزم غيره بانه الذهلي‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏قال الزهري سمعت الخ‏)‏ هو بالاسناد المصدر به الباب، ولا اختلاف بين اهل الحديث ان الاسناد بمثل هذا السياق موصول، وغايته انه من تقديم المتن على بعض السند، وانما اختلفوا في جواز ذلك‏.‏ 

واغرب الكرماني فقال‏:‏ هذا الحديث من مراسيل الزهري، ولا يصير بما ذكره اخرا مسندا لانه قال يحدث بمثله لا بنفسه‏.‏ 

كذا قال؛ وليس مراد المحدث بقوله في هذا ‏"‏ بمثله ‏"‏ الا نفسه، وهو كما لو ساق المتن باسناد ثم عقبه باسناد اخر ولم يعد المتن بل قال ‏"‏ بمثله‏"‏، ولا نزاع بين اهل الحديث في الحكم بوصل مثل هذا، وكذا عند اكثرهم لو قال ‏"‏ بمعناه ‏"‏ خلافا لمن يمنع الرواية بالمعنى‏.‏ 

وقد اخرج الحديث المذكور الاسماعيلي عن ابن ناجية عن محمد بن المثنى وغيره عن عثمان بن عمر وقال في اخره ‏"‏ قال الزهري سمعت سالما يحدث بهذا عن ابيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ فعرف ان المراد بقوله مثله نفسه، 
واذا تكلم المرء في غير فنه اتى بهذه العجائب‏.‏ 
يقول الشيخ : (( أحمد محمد شاكر )) رحمه الله :

إذا تكلم المرء في غير فنه أتى بهذه العجائب

هي كلمة حكيمة ، وحكمة نادرة ، قالها الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني ، في فتح الباري ( ... ج3/ص466 ) .
والحافظ ابن حجر هو إمام أهل العلم بالحديث ، وخاتمة الحفاظ ، بل هو المحدث الحقيقي الأوحد منذ القرن الثامن الهجري إلى الآن (1) .
وقد قال هذه الحكمة الصادقة في شأن رجل عالم كبير ، من طبقة شيوخه ، هو ( محمد بن يوسف الكرماني ) شارح البخاري ، إذ تعرض لمسألة من دقائق فن الحديث لم يكن من أهلها ، على علمه وفضله ، فتعرض لما لم يكن من أهلها ، على علمه وفضله ، فتعرض لما لم يتيقن معرفته . والكرماني هو الكرماني ، وابن حجر هو ابن ابن حجر . انتهى .كلمة الحق ص114 .

قلتُ : هذا كلامٌ يُكتب بماء الذهب ، وكم نحن بحاجةٍ ماسة إليه !
وكل من لم يكن مثل (( الإمام )) الكرماني ، أولى بالسكوت في ما ليس من فنه .


فهل هي كلمه ليست لها اصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟

اما علمي فهو قليل و ما تكلمت الا بمقدار ما اعلم 
و قال العلماء ابتلى اليهود بالنون و المسلمون باللام 
الهود في قولهم حنطة بدلا من حطه و المسلمون في الام 
يبدلون كلمه الاستواء بالاستيلاء
و هو ما يلزم وجود من يصارعه

و ما زلت اكرر انني لست من المتصدرين و لكن البغاث بارضنا يستنسر


----------

